# Filter Carbon



## aquariageek (May 27, 2006)

Okay, first I should apologize if this is already a sticky... I could not find it if it was.

Yesterday, I happened across a post where John N. said to make sure you take out the filter carbon...so it doesnt soak up the nutrients.

I completely trust his advice, but the reason I am posting this is because that in the weeks of reading online about planted aquariums, I have not once seen that said. When I saw that, I was shocked, because it seems like something that should be very common. 

Is this something that should be dont by everyone? I run two biowheel filters, and I guess if I were to run it without the carbon, I would have to custom make a sponge/fiber pad to fit in the slot. 

What is everyone's take on this? Does anybody run a biowheel sans the carbon filter??


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

hi aquariageek,

generally if you're starting a planted tank, bio-wheel filters are not the best because the output from the bio-wheel causes the CO2 to escape. which is why you'll normally find that people choose canister filters.

as for the carbon inserts, those on average are only good for about a week or so before they're no longer useful. the carbon is used to remove impurities in the water, which would include medications and a good chunk of fertilizers and such. 

if you replace the carbon, you don't need to use a custom sponge pad, just use some polyfill. it would do the same job as a sponge, but easier to install.

hope this answers your questions, and i'm sure others will supply additional input or add more clarity to my post.


----------



## aquariageek (May 27, 2006)

Thanks, although it isnt good news for me. I have a biowheel on both of my tanks. :-x


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Filter fiber (looks like a big bag of pillow stuffing) is a good idea and is cheap. When you do water changes just squeze it out in a bucket of tank water.

If you can get the water level up on your tank where there is no "splash" from the filter then that will help in preventing CO2 loss.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> I have a biowheel on both of my tanks


If you're using Excel, this isn't a problem. If you're using CO2, then it's a problem. I would suggest removing the bio-wheel if you do use CO2, as it will de-gas a lot of it.


----------



## LilLou (Apr 23, 2006)

I have a emperor 400 on my tank and all I did was cut a piece of algae pad and rubber band it to one outlet of the filter. I still get a little bit of circulation on one outlet side but not enough to knock the CO2 out of the tank. I maintain the 1 pH drop during the day when the lights are on. I also try to keep the water level up as suggested above to further reduce the loss of CO2 from surface agitation.

As far as making a custom filter---take the grey carbon holder that comes with the filter and get some uncut blue filter pad and rubber band them to the grey holder. Voila filter pad only and a lot cheaper than using the marineland replacement filters.

Lou


----------



## erik Loza (Feb 6, 2006)

Can someone elaborate on what nutrients it is that carbon removes from the tank? I use lots of activated carbon to remove tannins in the water. Plants are doing great but if using Flourish like I do, now, is pouring $$$ down the sink, then I'm curious to know about alternative solutions. Thanks in advance.


----------



## heidisue (May 3, 2006)

hooha said:


> If you can get the water level up on your tank where there is no "splash" from the filter then that will help in preventing CO2 loss.


sorry to hijack but is it okay to do this? I would much prefer to have the water above the level of the black rim for aesthetic purposes but the filter manual recommended the water level below the filter's lip. I thought it impeded the filter in some way so it'll be good news if that's not the case...

Oh, and Aquariageek, if you have leftover carbon filters, you can cut the carbon out and still use them, so they don't have to go to waste. It might be worth keeping one or two on hand anyway, in case you need to quickly clean up your tank for some reason.


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

heidisue said:


> sorry to hijack but is it okay to do this? I would much prefer to have the water above the level of the black rim for aesthetic purposes but the filter manual recommended the water level below the filter's lip. I thought it impeded the filter in some way so it'll be good news if that's not the case...
> 
> Oh, and Aquariageek, if you have leftover carbon filters, you can cut the carbon out and still use them, so they don't have to go to waste. It might be worth keeping one or two on hand anyway, in case you need to quickly clean up your tank for some reason.


I usually do that on my HOB filters. I never had any problem with my filter though. What's your filter model? Mine is an Marineland Emperor Filter.


----------



## diablocanine (Jul 25, 2004)

If you need chemical filtration, replace carbon with Seachem Renew....DC


----------



## Ransom (May 3, 2006)

diablocanine said:


> If you need chemical filtration, replace carbon with Seachem Renew....DC


From Seachem's website:
"Renew™ will remove organics and particulates in the sub-micron range; it will also help control ammonia, nitrates, and phosphates."


----------



## nopain00 (Jun 12, 2006)

You should also check out Seachem Purigen. It is a synthetic material that removes nitrogenous wastes and ammonia without removing trace elements. I use it in my planted tank with great results.


----------

